# The Dream Kitchen



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

If you could remodel a large kitchen and price was no object, what would you include to make it as grid down / prepper- friendly as possible?

I was thinking a huge wood stove, a greenhouse window, root cellar, tons of storage, huge farmhouse sink, extra stove for canning, big wash sink for laundry.

What would you wish for if you could have anything at all in your dream kitchen?


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Just what you said except the wash tub for laundry. I would put that some place different. Deep double sinks would be in there as well as a large pantry. When I say large I mean 12x12 or so.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Cats raven-
What kind of stove? A big antique black wood cook stove? A multi- fueled heater? A masonry oven with brick oven cook section?
Mma800


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Since money is not an issue, I would also add to the above; a propane stove, frig, freezer and water heater. Now bury a few 1000 gal propane tanks in the yard and I will be able to cook, can and do all the dishes for years to come.


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

Dedicated solar water heater with connections piped to sink & prep area. 

I would like to have a lower countertop so that if I have to bring in a temp cooktop for some reason it is the correct height.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

This one  I would have an outdoor kitchen as well.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Oooh! I like it! I wanna be a Pioneer Princess!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Just about to start building my dream kitchen. Well it’s actually kitchen number three in the house. Kitchen number one is really a huge bar, big enough for brewing and wine making, this is at the end of our lounge room (warm all year around).
Kitchen number two is a country kitchen, 11’ x 22’. Your standard farm house kitchen (although it does have two sink areas) with wood stove and almost enough bench top.
We just put down the floor for my walk in pantry (11’ x 13’) should be stacking the shelves in a week or two. 
The new ‘dream kitchen’ is off of the country kitchen. We have already put up a cool room in the space (6’ x 6’) and will put a cheese cave next to it (6’ x 6’). The area including cool rooms is about 25’ x 25’ but I can double that if I want too. 
Off of the new kitchen extension is what will be a kill room when finished. It is basically an insect proof room with a high ceiling (high enough to hang a full beef from the roof beams). This is where the pig scudding bath and our smoker lives. 
Everything is set up with an off grid option (we are heading in that direction anyway). 
I hate having to pull everything out of cupboards every time I start a task (especially larger items) so my aim is to have everything I regularly use ready to go on shelves or counter tops. Not so bad if it’s a once in a while job but I really hate having to put away cheese making equipment I’m going to need tomorrow to make room for canning today. Trying to cook meals for many people (we have a lot of long term guests at times) while canning or butchering in the same space is just too frustrating.

New kitchen is going to include:
2 sink areas
Huge slab table for canning, butchering general processing.
Trolleys for moving jars etc
Wood stove with large cook top space (the one I have now is just not big enough) 
Lots of counter top, never have enough.
Enough shelving (maybe walk in?) so that I don’t have to stack baking pans and oven dishes.
A small desk area (I keep notes on everything I do) and recipe book library.
Cooling racks for baking.
Evaporative fridge so I can keep a few things cool and not have to open the cool room too often.
Cheese vat (jacket type) plumbed into the hot water system. 
Butcher type overhead rails from the cool room to the slab table.

As far as equipment goes here’s a rough list of some of the bigger things I have (and why I need the space):

Steam juicer
Presto canner (need another one!)
2 electric waterbath canners
4 stove top WB canners
5 x 5 gallon pots
1 thermostat controlled vat (can be used for everything from cheese making to Water bathing)
Dehydrator small 
Dehydrator freestanding
Hot smoker/cold smoker
Scudding bath
Butchers bandsaw with mincer.
Commercial slicer
Commercial fryer
Commercial sandwich press
Commercial bakers oven
Small convection oven
Microwave
Heavy duty mixer (this has attachments to grind flour, make cream (from butter and milk), mince, pasta extruder, food processor, blender, coffee (spice) grinder and many many more) 
Commercial mixer (5 gallon bowl) 
Hand turned everything (some I use all the time some are for power down situations).
Commercial coffee grinder (used as the first stage to break down grain)
Propane cook top
Woodstove
We can heat water using the grid (we have this turned off most of the time) as well as the wood stove, wood/propane boiler, solar hot water panels.
Cream separator
Butter churn (large metal one, bolts to a bench)
Plus a heap of stuff we only use seasonally......
Add to this all the jars, bottles, containers, pans, trays and usual stuff needed in a big kitchen. 
Sounds pretty over the top I know but nearly everything produced on the farm filters through these areas. We do all the building work ourselves and use as much repurposed material as we can to keep it all within our budget. Floors are stabilised earth (dirt with cement thrown in, cheap and washable), windows are whatever we can find, cladding is second hand corrugated iron or farm cut timber, interior lining is whatever turns up! Equipment is saved up for over time or bought second hand and refurbished. 
If money was no object, not much I’d add but I’d sure happen a lot faster.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Well rounded-
Wow what a kitchen! 
What is an evaporative fridge?
We lived in Melbourne years ago, and my kids still call our family room the "lounge room" and the kitchen countertop "the bench". They were so little when we moved home, they had accents!
I would love to see a photo of the butter churn. It sounds like you have a big project started. At least you can use the other kitchens while you live through the building of the dream kitchen.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

mma800 said:


> Well rounded-
> Wow what a kitchen!
> What is an evaporative fridge?
> We lived in Melbourne years ago, and my kids still call our family room the "lounge room" and the kitchen countertop "the bench". They were so little when we moved home, they had accents!
> I would love to see a photo of the butter churn. It sounds like you have a big project started. At least you can use the other kitchens while you live through the building of the dream kitchen.


The fridge is just a cupboard with a draught sysytem similar to those used on solar dehydrators, you add a water soaked screen for the draught to pass through and cool the air. They are really effective here as our summers are hot and dry, they don't work well if the humidity is high. 
Room names are a funny thing aren't they! It can differ from family to family as well. Lounge room, family room, sitting room, parlour, TV room, I'm sure there are plenty more.
Here's a link to a similar churn, ours is a little bigger, it's around 2 gallons I think. 
https://ehive.com/account/3742/obje...ndle_hand_operated_made_by_Malleys_Ltd_Sydney
I'm so used to living in the middle of renovations I don't really notice anymore, mess is the norm! I've lived in partly finished homes all my adult life, I think the longest I've lived in a finshed house is 6 weeks. This is the last one though, had enough mess, moving and starting again, I'm getting too old .


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Definitely money no object:

Kitchen 
Full square w/open doorway or U shaped 
Open plan w/tall eating counter 
48" Kitchen island w/full extension drawers/shelves, copper counter top, overhead cabinets, marble drop, butcher drop	
Extended cabinet soffits with inset lighting 
Under wall cabinet lighting http://www.lightingdirect.com/elco-e342-3w-mini-led-recessed-undercabinet-light-kit/p1355767
Extra deep base cabinets (30" - 36") w/full extension drawers/shelves 
Extra deep wall cabinets (15" - 24") w/full extension drawers/shelves 
Upper cabinet access rolling ladder (side fold away or parking alcove)	http://www.putnamrollingladder.com/library.html
Custom hardwood cabinetry http://www.qcc.com/#Home 
Specialty cabinets http://www.ultracraft.com/ 
Smooth copper cabinet door panel inserts & trim	http://www.texaslightsmith.com/www/cabinet_panels.php
Extra wide copper counter tops (30" - 36") 
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper back splashes	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-countertops.html
Mockett flip up twin electrical outlet http://www.mockett.com/furniture-ha...er-communication-systems/metal/pcs43c-de.html 212.00 
Mockett trash manager rings http://www.mockett.com/furniture-hardware/wire-cable-management/trash-managers

Viking 36" refrigerator only http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer/category/products/refrigeration/built-in-refrigeration
Viking 36" freezer only http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer/category/products/refrigeration/built-in-refrigeration
Frigo custom copper skins http://www.frigodesign.com/php/appliance/dishwasher.php
Viking VGRT 48" range top 4 burner, TruSeal IR Grill, griddle	http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...tops/48--custom-sealed-burner-rangetop---vgrt
Viking 60" range hood internals http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ilt-in-custom-ventilator-for-wall-hood---vbcv
Viking 24" Wok/cooker burner http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...lassic-gas-wok-cooker---vgwt#product-overview
Viking 30" range hood internals http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ilt-in-custom-ventilator-for-wall-hood---vbcv
Viking 10" duct 1,200 cfm range hood in line vent fan w/duct silencer	http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ntilator-for-wall-hood---vbcv#product-options
Copper range hood internals & in line vent fan	http://www.texaslightsmith.com/www/venthoods/range-hood-inserts.php
Copper ductwork http://www.rutlandguttersupply.com/blog/CategoryView,category,copperDuctWork.aspx
Copper range hood minus internals plane w/straight sides and sloped front, polished copper	http://www.copperkitchenspecialists.com/copper-hoods/simplicity-copper-hood 5,000.00 
Waterstone Towson 22" pot filler single lever deck mount faucet polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/faucets/potfiller-deck-towson.php
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper back splashes	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-countertops.html
Viking 24" dishwasher http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...r---fdb451?skuPassthru=false#product-overview
Frigo custom copper skins http://www.frigodesign.com/php/appliance/dishwasher.php
Viking 15" trash compactor http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...--wide-trash-compactor---fcu#product-overview
Frigo custom copper skins http://www.frigodesign.com/php/appliance/dishwasher.php
Viking 15" ice maker with pump drain http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...eestanding-ice-machine-with-drain-pump---fpim
Frigo custom copper skins 
Viking 24" undercounter microwave oven	http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ven---vmod?skuPassthru=false#product-overview
Viking 30" Custom convection/microwave oven	http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ven---vmoc?skuPassthru=false#product-overview
Viking 30" gas oven http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ven---vgso?skuPassthru=false#product-overview
Viking 30" warming drawers w/pan sets http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ing-drawers#subcategory-child-cat-cat12430064
Frigo custom copper skins http://www.frigodesign.com/php/appliance/dishwasher.php

Kitchen sink 
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper 42"x22"x10" double sink w/1" drop divider	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/signature-copper-sinks.html
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper countertop w/integral sink and double drain boards	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-countertops.html
Waterstone Towson 18" spout gantry kitchen sink faucet polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/faucets/gantry-faucet-towson18.php
Waterstone Towson soap/lotion dispenser polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/accessories/soap-dispensers-towson.php
Remote copper finish kitchen sink strainer	http://www.decorisland.com/details....utm&zmam=85702793&zmas=1&zmac=4&zmap=MT290/AB 70.00 
Waterstone undercounter leak detector http://waterstoneco.com/filtration/under-sink-leak.php
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper back splashes	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-countertops.html

Prep Sink 
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper integrated 30"x16"x10" 3 1/2" drain single bowl sink	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/signature-copper-sinks.html
Waterstone Towson 18" spout gantry kitchen sink faucet polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/faucets/gantry-faucet-towson18.php
Circle City Copperworks polished copper disposal sink strainer	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/signature-copper-sinks.html
Insinkerator Evolution Excel 1hp disposal http://www.insinkerator.com/en-us/H...isposers/Evolution/Pages/Evolution-Excel.aspx
Waterstone Towson disposal air switch polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/accessories/air-switch-towson.php
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper back splashes	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-countertops.html

Hot & Chilled water dispenser 
Circle City Copperworks polished intigrated 5" round copper cup sink	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-bar-prep-sinks.html
Circle City Copperworks polished copper 2" drain	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-bar-prep-sinks.html
Waterstone Towson filtration H/C single lever faucet polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/faucets/filtration-hc-towson.php
Everpure Solaria 100 cup 190⁰ hot water dispenser	http://residential.everpure.com/en-...olaria-instant-hot-water-dispenser-ev9318-40/
Everpure Exubera chilled/ambiant/chilled carbonated water dispenser	http://residential.everpure.com/en-...es/exubera-sparkling-chilled-water-appliance/
Everpure VP-100-QC undercounter purifier	http://residential.everpure.com/en-US/product/water-filtration-systems/vp-100-qc-system/
Everpure V-500 purifier cartridge http://residential.everpure.com/en-US/product/replacement-cartridges/v-500-cartridge/
Waterstone undercounter leak detector http://waterstoneco.com/filtration/under-sink-leak.php
Waterstone undercounter pressure regulator	http://www.happyisclean.com/Waterstone_Parts-WAT_4500.html 85.00 
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper back splashes	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-countertops.html

Built in flour bin/sifter 
Built in sugar bin 
Copper finish flour sifter http://www.jacobbromwell.com/all-american-flour-sifter
Sink tip out tray http://www.rev-a-shelf.com/p-222-ti...el-with-hinges-sink-and-base-accessories.aspx
Platter rack http://thomasvillecabinetry.com/Cabinet-Organization-and-Storage.aspx
Pan lid rack http://thomasvillecabinetry.com/Cabinet-Organization-and-Storage.aspx
Base pots and pans pull out cabinet http://thomasvillecabinetry.com/Cabinet-Organization-and-Storage.aspx
Most base cabinets with pull out shelves or drawers 
Small appliance lift cabinet http://www.rev-a-shelf.com/rev-pages/product-listing.aspx?CategoryFilterID=47&SubcategoryFilterID=54
Small appliance garage 
Small appliance accessories drawer/cabinet 
Under cabinet lighting 
Through counter 13 liter trash receptical http://www.rev-a-shelf.com/p-287-single-counter-mount-stainless-steel-waste-containers.aspx 255.00 
Undercounter trash can flap door hinges http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinge...ood+Hinge+for+Trash+Receptacles+and+Pet+Doors 10.00 
Quad container pull out trash/recycle bins http://www.kitchensource.com/trash/rv-wctm-quad.htm
Wall/Counter trash chutes Clean chute 2000 w/double chutes	http://www.envirotrashconcepts.com/product_options.html
Counter top trash chute http://home-and-garden.become.com/trash-chute
Drop in compost chute http://www.kitchensnbath.com/blcosybl51bl.html
Copper trash can http://www.crescentcitycopper.com/copper-trash-cans/copper-trash-can
Kitchen computer desk 
Built in coffee maker http://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/CVA4066SSL.html 3,200.00 
Bread dough blender http://www.canningpantry.com/blendtec-mix-blend.html 400.00 
Bread maker http://www.canningpantry.com/zohobasux20.html 200.00 
Bread slicer http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005YCKRMU...e=394997&creativeASIN=B005YCKRMU&linkCode=asn 50.00 
Slow cooker http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...inum-insert/?pkey=cpressure-rice-slow-cookers 400.00 
Vitamix Pro 200 blender http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/vitamix-blender-professional-200/?pkey=cblenders 500.00 
Vitamix Pro 750 blender https://secure.vitamix.com/Professional-Series-750.aspx 1,000.00 
Food processor http://www.kenwoodworld.com/uk/All-...ltipro-Excel/FP980-Food-Processor-0WFP980001/ 450.00 
Kenwood KMM023 Titanium Major mixer/multi appliance	http://www.kenwoodworld.com/uk/All-...d-major/titanium-major---kmm023---0wkmm02321/ 600.00 
Kenwood KMC30 Titanium Chef mixer/multi appliance	http://www.kenwoodworld.com/uk/All-...-major/KMC030-Titanium-Timer-Chef-0WKMC03001/ 900.00 
Pasta maker http://www.akitchen.com/store/vil150sm.html 80.00 
Yogurt maker http://www.harvestessentials.com/yomuyoma.html 100.00 
Fondue pot http://compare.ebay.com/like/120902138466?_lwgsi=y&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar 50.00 
Counter ice cream maker http://www.amazon.com/Lello-Musso-L...ds=Musso+Lussino+Dessert+Maker+4080+1.5+Quart 700.00

Pantry 
Viking 36" refrigerator only http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer/category/products/refrigeration/built-in-refrigeration
Viking 36" freezer only http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer/category/products/refrigeration/built-in-refrigeration
Frigo custom copper skins http://www.frigodesign.com/php/appliance/dishwasher.php
Viking 15" ice maker with pump drain http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...eestanding-ice-machine-with-drain-pump---fpim
Frigo custom copper skins 
Three temperature wine refrigerator http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...lar---fdwb?skuPassthru=false#product-overview
Walk in pantry organizers http://www.closetfactory.com/pantry.php
Can rotator systems (front double back or rear load)	http://www.shelfreliance.com/the-harvest-72.html
Packaged good rotator systems (rear load) 
Commercial can opener http://www.instawares.com/permanent-compact-pro-can.nfe-560501.0.7.htm 300.00 
Custom wood shelving units 
Mason jar storage totes http://www.jarbox.com/ 
Cardboard mason jar boxes w/dividers http://www.pantryinabox.com/ 
Soda can crusher http://www.organize.com/automatic-feed-can-crusher-dial-industries.html
Storage rack for open #10/#12 cans 
Custom super pail tilted storage rack 
Gamma seal lids http://www.affordablebuckets.com/gaselid31ga.html
Grain grinder http://www.cottagecraftworks.com/grain-mills-the-grainmaker-p-1106.html 1,300.00 
Parking space for breakfast appliance cart 
Large compost bin http://www.naturemill.com/compostbin.html
11-gallon plastic compost container http://www.compostbins.com/kitchen-...-&-containers/jumboodorfreecompostercaddy.cfm
Vegetable cabinet bins http://www.amazon.com/Vegetable-Bin-Organizer-Knape-Vogt/dp/B001B9FAOA
Cleaning supplies cabinet

Breakfast appliance cart w/power strip and cord 
Toaster 
Toaster oven 
Automatic waffler 
Griddle/automatic pancake machine 
Pancake batter dispenser 
Coffee carafe 
Tea carafe 
Egg boiler 
Bread slicer

Outdoor Kitchen (roofed, with screen and window panels to enclose in incliment weather)	
Paper towel tip open http://www.comfortmarket.com/cgp1199.html
Main gas grill w/IR-Searing burner 
Charcol grill 
EVO griddle 
Wok burner 
24" surface burner 
Lobster pot/canning burner(s) 
Gas pizza oven http://www.kalamazoogourmet.com/outdoor_pizza_oven.php
Wood pizza oven http://www.fontanaforniusa.com/inc/
Deep fat fryer http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/700-709-9-gallon-bayou-deep-fryer.htm
Smoker wood 
Drink cooler 
Refrigerator 
Drink station 
Beer kegerator 
Sink 
Ice maker 
Dishwasher 
Paper towel drawer 
Waste receptical door w/drop 
Lighting 
Heaters 
Misting fans 
Fireplace 
Fire pit 
Cabinets

Harvest prep kitchen 
Storage racks, shelves, & cabinets 
268 cuft walk-in meat cooler http://www.cabelas.com/product/US-C...=meat+cooler&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products
Freeze-dryer http://www.millrocktech.com/
Viking 48" range top 4 burner, IR Grill, griddle	http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...tops/48--custom-sealed-burner-rangetop---vgrt
Viking 24" Wok/cooker/canning burner http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...lassic-gas-wok-cooker---vgwt#product-overview
Viking 30" gas oven http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ven---vgso?skuPassthru=false#product-overview
Viking 30" warming drawers w/pan sets http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ing-drawers#subcategory-child-cat-cat12430064
Frigo custom copper skins http://www.frigodesign.com/php/appliance/dishwasher.php
Viking 60" range hood internals http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ilt-in-custom-ventilator-for-wall-hood---vbcv
Viking 10" duct 1,200 cfm range hood in line vent fan w/duct silencer	http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...ntilator-for-wall-hood---vbcv#product-options
Waterstone Towson 22" pot filler single lever deck mount faucet polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/faucets/potfiller-deck-towson.php
Viking 24" dishwasher http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...r---fdb451?skuPassthru=false#product-overview
Frigo custom copper skins http://www.frigodesign.com/php/appliance/dishwasher.php
Viking 15" trash compactor http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...--wide-trash-compactor---fcu#product-overview
Frigo custom copper skins http://www.frigodesign.com/php/appliance/dishwasher.php
Viking 15" ice maker with pump drain http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer...eestanding-ice-machine-with-drain-pump---fpim
Frigo custom copper skins 
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper 42"x22"x10" double sink w/1" drop divider	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/signature-copper-sinks.html
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper countertop w/integral sink and double drain boards	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-countertops.html
Waterstone Towson 18" spout gantry kitchen sink faucet polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/faucets/gantry-faucet-towson18.php
Waterstone Towson soap/lotion dispenser polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/accessories/soap-dispensers-towson.php
Remote copper finish kitchen sink strainer	http://www.decorisland.com/details....utm&zmam=85702793&zmas=1&zmac=4&zmap=MT290/AB
Waterstone undercounter leak detector http://waterstoneco.com/filtration/under-sink-leak.php
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper back splashes	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-countertops.html
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper integrated 30"x16"x10" 3 1/2" drain single bowl sink	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/signature-copper-sinks.html
Waterstone Towson 18" spout gantry kitchen sink faucet polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/faucets/gantry-faucet-towson18.php
Circle City Copperworks polished copper disposal sink strainer	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/signature-copper-sinks.html
Insinkerator Evolution Excel 1hp disposal http://www.insinkerator.com/en-us/H...isposers/Evolution/Pages/Evolution-Excel.aspx
Waterstone Towon disposal air switch polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/accessories/air-switch-towson.php
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper back splashes	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-countertops.html
Circle City Copperworks polished intigrated 5" round copper cup sink	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-bar-prep-sinks.html
Circle City Copperworks polished copper 2" drain	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-bar-prep-sinks.html
Waterstone Towson filtration H/C single lever faucet polished copper	http://waterstoneco.com/faucets/filtration-hc-towson.php
Everpure Solaria 100 cup 190* hot water dispenser	http://residential.everpure.com/en-...olaria-instant-hot-water-dispenser-ev9318-40/
Everpure Exubera chilled/ambiant/chilled carbonated water dispenser	http://residential.everpure.com/en-...es/exubera-sparkling-chilled-water-appliance/
Everpure VP-100-QC undercounter purifier	http://residential.everpure.com/en-US/product/water-filtration-systems/vp-100-qc-system/
Everpure V-500 purifier cartridge http://residential.everpure.com/en-US/product/replacement-cartridges/v-500-cartridge/
Waterstone undercounter leak detector http://waterstoneco.com/filtration/under-sink-leak.php
Waterstone undercounter pressure regulator	http://www.happyisclean.com/Waterstone_Parts-WAT_4500.html
Circle City Copperworks smooth copper back splashes	http://www.circlecitycopperworks.com/copper-countertops.html
All American Pressure Canner Model 941 41.5 qt	http://www.canningpantry.com/pressure-canner-941.html
Set of canning tools http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-hand-tools.html
Canning accessories http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-hand-tools.html
Ball regular lids In cases of 60 boxes of 12 each	http://www.canningpantry.com/bulk-canning-supplies.html
Ball wide mouth lids In cases of 36 boxes of 12 each	http://www.canningpantry.com/bulk-canning-supplies.html
Ball regular rings w/lids In cases of 24 boxes of 12 each	http://www.canningpantry.com/bulk-canning-supplies.html
Ball wide mouth rings w/lids In cases of 12 boxes of 12 each	http://www.canningpantry.com/bulk-canning-supplies.html
Tattler regular reusable lids w/rubber rings In boxes of 36	http://shop.reusablecanninglids.com/
Tattler regular reusable rubber rings In boxes of 12	http://shop.reusablecanninglids.com/
Tattler wide mouth reusable lids w/rubber rings In boxes of 36	http://shop.reusablecanninglids.com/
Tattler wide mouth reusable rubber rings In boxes of 12	http://shop.reusablecanninglids.com/
Ball one half pint regular jars In cases of 12	http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-jars.html
Kerr one half pint widemouth jars In cases of 12	http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-jars.html
Ball one pint regular jars In cases of 12 http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-jars.html
Ball one pint widemouth jars In cases of 12	http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-jars.html
Ball one quart regular jars In cases of 12 http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-jars.html
Ball one quart widemouth jars In cases of 12	http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-jars.html
Ball one half gallon widemouth jars In cases of 12	http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-jars.html
Ball 4 ounce quilted jelly jars In cases of 12	http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-jars.html
Ball 8 ounce quilted jelly jars In cases of 12	http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-jars.html
Ball 12 ounce quilted jelly jars In cases of 12	http://www.canningpantry.com/canning-jars.html
24" impulse mylar bag sealer http://www.survivalunlimited.com/buckets.htm
6-gallon 5 mil mylar bags 20x30 http://www.frugalsquirrels.com/store/food/mylar_bags.html
6-gallon 5 mil mylar bags 26x36 https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/food_storage_equipment.htm#Food Storage - Mylar Bags / Poly Bags
6-gallon bucket w/lid https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/food_storage_equipment.htm#Food Storage - Mylar Bags / Poly Bags
6-gallon bucket w/o lid https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/food_storage_equipment.htm#Food Storage - Mylar Bags / Poly Bags
Gamma seal bucket lid https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/food_storage_equipment.htm#Food Storage - Mylar Bags / Poly Bags
500cc oxy absorber https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/food_storage_equipment.htm#Food Storage - Mylar Bags / Poly Bags
100cc oxy absorber https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/food_storage_equipment.htm#Food Storage - Mylar Bags / Poly Bags
300cc oxy absorber http://www.frugalsquirrels.com/store/food/oxygen_abs.html
2000cc oxy absorber http://www.frugalsquirrels.com/store/food/oxygen_abs.html
Set of pots and pans 
Meat slicer http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104577480
Meat grinder http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104364180#productChart
Meat mixer attachment for grinder http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104364180
Jerky meat slicer attachment for grinder http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104364180
Ground meat pattie maker attachment for grinder	http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104364180
Meat smoker http://www.canningpantry.com/d14-stainless-steel-dehydrator.html
350 pound wood/charcol smoker http://www.thewestcoaststore.com/backwoods_professional.html
Pro Smoker 200# electric smoker http://www.cabelas.com/
smoker accessories 
Sausage stuffer w/motor http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104552280
Ground meat jerky gun http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104407380
Cabela's CG-15 15" bag sealer http://www.cabelas.com/
ARY vacuum chamber sealer VP321C 2x17" seal bars	http://www.qualitymatters.com/ARY-VacMaster-Stainless-Steel-Vacuum-Sealer-VP321C-p/qmar-vp321c.htm
ARY vacuum chamber sealer VP215C 1x10" seal bar	http://www.qualitymatters.com/VacMaster-Chamber-Vacuum-Sealer-with-Oil-Pump-p/qmvp-215c.htm
4-mill small vacuum chamber bags (in 1,000 ct)	http://www.qualitymatters.com/ARY-10-x-16-Chamber-4-MIL-Bags-1000-Count-p/qm30755.htm
4-mill medium vacuum chamber bags (in 1,000ct_	http://www.qualitymatters.com/ARY-10-x-16-Chamber-4-MIL-Bags-1000-Count-p/qm30755.htm
4-mill large vacuum chamber bags (in 1,000 ct)	http://www.qualitymatters.com/ARY-10-x-16-Chamber-4-MIL-Bags-1000-Count-p/qm30755.htm
20'x8" bulk bag material www.cabelas.com
20'x11.5" bulk bag material www.cabelas.com
20'x15" bulk bag material 
Dehydrator http://www.canningpantry.com/d14-stainless-steel-dehydrator.html
Cabela's 56 square foot commercial dehydrator	http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_519589&id=0019202515819a
Excaliber 50 square foot commercial dehydrator	http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat570005&hasJS=true
Excaliber 148 square foot commercial dehydrator	http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/...Commercial-Dehydrator-173-44-regular-prod.htm
dehydrator accessories 
All American Senior Elec #9000 can sealer for #10, #12, & #3 cans	http://www.canningpantry.com/electric-can-sealer-9000.html
All American #9000 conversion parts for #2 1/2 cans	
All American #9000 replacement parts 
#7502 All Ameircan Canner Senior flywheel can sealer for #10, #12, & #3	http://www.canningpantry.com/7502-flywheel-can-sealer.html
All American Canner Conversion parts for 2 1/2 cans for 7502 can sealer	http://www.ww66.com/Parts.asp
All American Canner 7502 replacement parts	http://www.ww66.com/Parts.asp
Empty #10 cans w/lids (case of 48) http://ucanit.com/
Empty #10 cans w/lids In cases of 476 #P045 #10 can 603x700	http://www.aaoobfoods.com/foodpacksupplies.htm#Cans
Empty #10 cans w/lids In cases of 45 #3106 #10 can 603x700	http://www.houseofcans.com/lined-inside-finish-no.10-dia.-3/16-p-1826-l-en.html
#10 can plastic lid In cases of 600 http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P45_A_PLASTIC+LIDS+-+NATURAL
#2 1/2 can plastic lid In cases of 1776 http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P45_A_PLASTIC+LIDS+-+NATURAL
#2 can plastic lid In cases of 1500 http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P45_A_PLASTIC+LIDS+-+NATURAL
#2 1/2 safe rim pull top lid In cases of 300	http://www.houseofcans.com/saferim-ends-pull-p-397-l-en.html
Empty #12 cans In cases of 
Empty #3 cans In cases of 120 #3133 #3 can 404x414	http://www.houseofcans.com/plain-inside-finish-dia.-p-1830-l-en.html
Empty # 2 1/2 cans In cases of 144 #3129 #2 1/2 can 401x411	http://www.houseofcans.com/lined-inside-finish-dia.-1/16-11/16-p-1840-l-en.html
Empty #2 cans In cases of 196 #3118 #2 can 307x409	http://www.houseofcans.com/enamel-inside-finish-dia.-7/16-9/16-p-2038-l-en.html
Commercial can opener http://www.instawares.com/permanent-compact-pro-can.nfe-560501.0.7.htm
milk processing equipment butter churn, cream separator, butter press, pasturizer, yogurt maker, cheese vat, cheese press
pickling, fermenting, salting, brining tools & equipment	http://www.canningpantry.com/index.html
mushroom growing greenhouse http://www.mushbox.com/
Wine making equipment http://www.thegrape.net/index.htm
Beer making equipment http://www.thegrape.net/index.htm
Mead making equipment http://www.thegrape.net/index.htm
Liquor making equipment http://www.thegrape.net/index.htm
Soda making equipment http://www.thegrape.net/index.htm
Vinegar making equipment http://www.thegrape.net/index.htm
whiskey still & equipment http://www.coppermoonshinestills.com/id26.html
essential oils still & equipment http://heartmagic.com/EssentialDistiller.html
distilled water making still & equipment http://www.everythingkitchens.com/waterwise-nonelectric-distiller.html
honey & wax processing equipment http://www.maxantindustries.com/
Outside butchering/game preperation/non-food preperation patio	
Stainless steel cabinets 
Stainless steel counter 
Hanging racks 
Stainless steel pans, buckets, and tubs 
Caldron burner/stand 
Rendering caldron 
Soap making caldron 
soap making equipment http://soapequipment.com/products/
Freeze-dryer http://www.millrocktech.com/


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

mma800 said:


> If you could remodel a large kitchen and price was no object, what would you include to make it as grid down / prepper- friendly as possible?
> 
> I was thinking a huge wood stove, a greenhouse window, root cellar, tons of storage, huge farmhouse sink, extra stove for canning, big wash sink for laundry.
> 
> What would you wish for if you could have anything at all in your dream kitchen?


Speaking from experience, you do not want a huge woodstove in your kitchen. A huge woodstove would require huge amounts of wood and would also heat up the kitchen to be an unbearable temperature.

If you want "off the grid", you want to look at an Amish kitchen. 200 years of function to draw from.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am planning on re-working my kitchen as well, which is going to be fairly expensive. In the kitchen I plan on having a normal "double-sink" in the counter and have a second sink with built-in drain-pan in an island in the middle of the kitchen. In the island, I will place a gas cooktop stove with 5-burners and in the main part of the kitchen I will have a regular electric-stove. I am planning to double the counter-space and in several places through-out the counters I want built-in cutting-boards. 

All the lower section of the kitchen will be drawers for most of my cooking stuff with my cast-iron all displayed proudly (and ready to use :2thumb: ) .. in the hollow of the walls I want to put in mini-shelves that would be for placing my large collection of spice-jars behind glass-doors (with LED-lighting and glass-shelves so that the light will flow-through).

I will not have a microwave in my house and my dishwasher has arms and legs .. my own! I do not trust a dishwasher to clean my dishes - haven't used one since I moved out of my parents house about 25 years ago ... 

With that kitchen being done, I will be putting a second kitchen into my basement - a simple small fridge, small stove, sink and lots of counter-space that can be used in the heat of the summer to make meals.

And then I need to finish building my outdoor kitchen and use my wood-burning / propane stove that was built in the early 1930's as the centerpiece of that outdoor kitchen (plan to build a gazebo over the kitchen) ..


For my main kitchen, I built "built it" on the Ikea website ... page 6 and 7 show the top-view and 3D view of my general idea ..


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Speaking from experience, you do not want a huge woodstove in your kitchen. A huge woodstove would require huge amounts of wood and would also heat up the kitchen to be an unbearable temperature.
> 
> If you want "off the grid", you want to look at an Amish kitchen. 200 years of function to draw from.


Could be, but you are in Texas, and I am in Massachusetts! The wood stove could provide heat as well as cooking. In the heat of the summer, we can cook outside. I grew up with a wood and coal stove in the kitchen and it was great! My mom didn't use it for cooking very often though. She preferred the gas oven.
Wood is no problem whe we are.
:beercheer:


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

I hit submit before I finished. I will look up the Amish kitchen for ideas. I love lehmans.
Jerry- wow thanks for the dream list! Gonna take me awhile to get thru it. Btw my son is named Jerry!


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Well insulated skylights, as much natural lighting as possible. Will greatly assist with preps on a daily basis. A 4'x8' rolling work table that can be accessed on all sides, with a space along a wall to dock it when extra floor space is needed, there is a reason restaurants use these. 

a moveable hoist/rising platform for 5 gal buckets and heavier items brought to countertop level, I can lift them now, but maybe not always.

Remember to design a large hood over your cooking areas, it can have an electric fan now and if the grid goes down it can be used with a solar operated 12vdc fan to assist exhaust, remember to follow the 24" higher than 10ft level requirement, this type of chimney will draft naturally. There was a reason homesteaders did a lot of cooking outside during the summer months , mostly due to space and needing a large enough fire to accomplish tasks such as making soap, laundry, canning, etc, the heat inside can be stifling and unmanageable. 

If your local codes allow or you're on your own prop, have your grey water (K sink, lav sinks, tubs and other waste water not containing human waste, piped to a grey water tank buried, this water can be filtered, treated, sprayed for irrigation etc, just some suggestions

M


----------



## oldwildheart (Dec 23, 2012)

When I win the lottery, Jerry D Young will be on my pay roll, as Consultant at Large.


----------

